# pewdiepie get roasted



## chesse20 (Jun 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;U3owSvAR0tM]http://youtu.be/U3owSvAR0tM[/video]

include cool dudes such as 3pac, Dillion the hacker, and BGKUMBI (the guy I named my fursona after)


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 30, 2014)

The embed didn't work


----------



## BRN (Jun 30, 2014)

I watched three seconds and couldn't watch any more

I'm sorry but these aren't "cool dudes". like, i dunno what system you use to rank people, but



i'm wasting time typing this to you


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 30, 2014)

What a freaking waste if internets...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2014)

They all need to die


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 30, 2014)

I liked the first guy and the last guy. The last guy was the best, though, because he had pizza. Also, I could relate to his story about fire. I like fire.


----------



## KATAMARI DEMOCRACY (Jul 2, 2014)

Attention, all readers: Felix Kjellberg has not been murdered in a cannibalistic ritual.


----------



## chesse20 (Jul 22, 2014)

KATAMARI DEMOCRACY said:


> Attention, all readers: Felix Kjellberg has not been murdered in a cannibalistic ritual.


a roast is when a bunch of ppl come together to shit talk someone famous


----------

